# Electrical problems



## Austin101 (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a 4x8 HO Scale layout, it runs in a full loop, I have DC trains with a DC controller that I will run on it. I am currently still in the stage of working out any kinks with the track, which included installing bus and feeder wires. So, I used 12 gauge stranded copper wires as the bus and standard 18 gauge stranded speaker wire as the feeders. I ran one of my engines on it and it seemed to have caused more problems then it should have fixed. The engine would stall and it became very jumpy, I would also have to push the engine to get it to start. I removed all the wires from the layout and now the engine that I used to test the wiring I installed seems to still be jumpy even though everything as been changed back to normal, when the engine ran perfect. Is there something I did wrong? Maybe the gauge was incorrect? What could be wrong with my engine? Maybe a short circuit occured and damaged it?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lets start with the electrical connections.
For a simple loop (not a reversing loop), imagine the outside rail is connected to a red bus wire in several places, and the inside rail is connected to a black bus wire in several places.

This could only help get power around.

I suspect your loco picked up some dirt, lint, or the rails are due for cleaning.
Find some rubbing alcohol, piece of cloth or tissue paper and clean the rails.

"... I would also have to push the engine to get it to start."
This symptom is dirt on wheels/rails. pushing an engine does not make rail joiners tighter, bus wire solder better or power supply connections tighter.

Keep at it till next year


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

It doesn't sound like you did anything wrong and I doubt you shorted the engine as it still runs. Check the spots where you soldered to the rails, maybe some flux on the top. Clean rails and wheels real well and try again. Two feeders on an HO 4X8 should be plenty. What engine are you using, steam or diesel and what brand?


----------



## Austin101 (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm not sure the brand of the engine I have but it is a diesel engine, 3 wheels on each side of the drive trains, 12 wheels in total, all the wheels are metal. I just cleaned the wheels and it is running much better but it is still a little jumpy, not quite running how it was before I started working on the bus/feeder wires. I cleaned the track also. Perhaps I just need a more thorough cleaning?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

On a 4x8 12 gauge wire is a little overkill, 16 gauge is perfectly fine. Then again there is nothing wrong with 12 gauge. Does sound like track and wheel cleaning is needed. Adding more track feeders should not make things work worse, in reality 2 should be plenty. You should look at your solder joints, shiny is good, dull gray means you need to reheat the joint with maybe a little more flux or touch of solder. Take your time, and ask lots of questions.
I use 16 gauge wire on my 5x9 layout with 22 gauge feeders.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with the others that stalling and jumpy is a cleanliness and lubrication issue, not an electrical continuity issue from the track. A single pair of AWG 22 feeders from the powerpack is sufficient for a simple 4x8 layout, so that most likely isn't the cause of your issues.

You say, "than it ran before". When was before? How long an interval are we talking about between periods of observed performance? If you ripped up your old layout before Christmas and are now putting your new one down, the most likely cause is that you have construction debris or household dirt gunking something up somewhere. If the stuff has been in storage for a while, cleaning out all the old lubricants and re-lubing is also a good idea.

Start by giving everything a thorough cleaning -- no matter how clean you THINK it is. Make sure. Wipe your track with a rag and a mild solvent (90% isopropyl alcohol or denatured alcohol). Use a Q-tip and the same solvent on the underside of your loco: wheels, exposed parts of the drive train, electrical wipers, etc.

You also need to make sure your track is in gauge, especially if you are using nails or screws to fasten it down, because overdriving these can warp the ties and pinch the rails together. Get an NMRA Standards gauge and use it to check your rails all around.

Once you have done these basic steps, if you're STILL having trouble, then we can look at other potential causes.


----------

